# Per Event



## ParagonExt (Jan 8, 2014)

How many guys bid their jobs per event or just a flat rate during a storm? I'm talking mainly for those places that are open during all business hours and need to have pathways opened up during the storm then cleaned up at night afterwards?


----------



## andersman02 (May 5, 2012)

We do for a few, bill then for the event. 1-3" , 3-6" etc. Explain exactly when you do open ups ( we do around 3-4") also explain when you plow if it starts before opening hours and continues on through out the am. We try and get a full push if there's 2-3" done before open up.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

It's best to have a mix of seasonal and per storm.
I like a 70/30 ratio.


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

We do per push or seasonal or hourly about 1/4 seasonal a couple hourly this season. 

The per push get charged a 1-3” plow rate to pass thru or open up or come back to clean up.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Per push as well, or seasonal.
I haven’t figured out the best definition for an event and how to separate it from other events


----------



## ParagonExt (Jan 8, 2014)

Yes that's what I was trying to determine. Is one event defined as a 24 hour period?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Per visit...

" Can you drop by i want to show you something?"

"Can you come by and get your cheque?"


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

What did she show you when she handed you the cheque ? ......


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

ParagonExt said:


> Yes that's what I was trying to determine. Is one event defined as a 24 hour period?


 My friend did a dozen banks and their definition was event=24 hr period.He bid it with that understanding. In my area most events last less than 8 hrs,we just bill per push,little cheaper on partial open ups and mid day plowing when the lots are full. Night time cleanups are another push .As long as both parties understand the parameters of the service it all works out aok


----------



## Brndnstffrd (Mar 8, 2013)

SHAWZER said:


> What did she show you when she handed you the cheque ? ......


Judging by the spelling of check, im guessing it was a metric something...


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Brndnstffrd said:


> Judging by the spelling of check, im guessing it was a metric something...


I'm trying to come up with a "6 centimeter" joke but I'm on my 3rd nightcap and I'm tired.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

leigh said:


> I'm trying to come up with a "6 centimeter" joke but I'm on my 3rd nightcap and I'm tired.


If thats really all you got even after a few nightcaps you should look into a prosthesis...


----------

